# Herfin in Ontario with Stormin



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Here we are
Stormin on the left with a 06 MC # 2, I have a 98 H upman # 2

By the way my hat says Proud Hockey Dad


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice, thanks for sharing that!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Sweet, weather looks good! :ss


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

It looks like it's still cold in Canada =/ Hope you guys had a good time.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice weather, good cigars and good friends.

There is no better.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks like a great day for a herf!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Nice big smokes to keep you 2 warm...:ss


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Who knew I was so photogenic? :tu 

Thanks for an excellent herf, Jon. Short of whacking folks with my hockey stick, I couldn't think of a better way to spend a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Looking good, Norm!

Thanks for the pic, Hockey Dude!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

stormin said:


> Who knew I was so photogenic? :tu
> 
> Thanks for an excellent herf, Jon. *Short of whacking folks with my hockey stick, I couldn't think of a better way to spend a Sunday afternoon*.


You said a mouthful Norm!! Glad you guys had a good time!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Easter herf was held in-doors due to frosty weather. Good times! :tu

Jonathan "I am now a Sabres fan" hockeydad.









Pete "why don't you open the pool so we can have a swim"


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Mini herf with hockeydad on his patio yesterday. Beautiful day, excellent company, Tatuaje and Wells IPA. :tu 

Thanks, Jon. It was great. The tat was my first. Very nice smoke and I love the Wells IPA with a cigar.


----------

